# deva/debba



## moodywop

Yesterday Paulfromitaly and I corrected a post by Utente, changing "deva" to "debba". Both Paul and I have never heard "deva". Utente replied that his textbook (_501 verbs -_ probably the most-widely used list of conjugations among learners_) _lists both forms, even indicating "deva" as the more commonly used form.

I've just looked up the conjugation for "dovere" in Bruno Migliorini's _Dizionario d'ortografia, _which actually lists "deva" first. However the dictionary has never been revised since it was published in 1967.

Do any of the other Italians use "deva"? Maybe "debba" has become the dominant form by analogy with "dobbiamo" and "dobbiate", which are always spelt with "bb".


----------



## nemosnemos

I looked up the conjugation for "dovere" here and I found "deva"
The most common form is "debba", but "deva" is correct, too.


----------



## moodywop

nemosnemos said:
			
		

> I looked up the conjugation for "dovere" here and I found "deva"
> The most common form is "debba", but "deva" is correct, too.


 
That's undoubtedly true. But I'm curious: have you ever heard "deva" or encountered it in written texts?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Confermo...in 35 anni di vita, passando dalla scuola elementare all' università, io "deva" non l'avevo mai nè sentito nè letto in alcun testo di letteratura..


----------



## MAVERIK

Dalle mie parti lo usiamo spesso nel parlare . In my neck of wood we often use this form in speaking.


----------



## Cloudy-aw

Never heard or read in 40 years, but it seems that "deva" is correct too.
http://www.italian-verbs.com/italian-verbs/conjugation.php?id=3598

E' possibile che noi ci si deva aggiornare ?
Mamma mia come suona male....


----------



## winnie

Well...
I use it often.
(By the way I'm not famous for my Italian... )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Dalle mie parti lo usiamo spesso nel parlare . In my neck of wood we often use this form in speaking.



Allora "deva" potrebbe essere un'espressione tipicamente toscana, che per questo motivo è accettata anche nell'Italiano corrente?
tipo "mi" invece di mio/mia/miei ?


----------



## MAVERIK

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Allora "deva" potrebbe essere un'espressione tipicamente toscana, che per questo motivo è accettata anche nell'Italiano corrente?
> tipo "mi" invece di mio/mia/miei ?


 
Potrebbe essere , non mi sono mai preoccupato di fare una ricerca ..


----------



## primo_cerchio

Secondo me si usa indifferentemente uno o l'altro.


----------



## Cloudy-aw

Non e' un'analisi scientifica, ma ho provato questo :
- sono andato su www.google.it
- ho selezionato il radio "cerca su pagine in italiano"

- ho cercato "si deva"  (apici compresi)
     risultato : 852 pagine
- ho cercato "si debba"  (apici compresi)
     risultato : circa 1.750.000 pagine

Con "lui deva" si ottengono 36 pagine, con "lui debba" 896 pagine.
Con "lei deva" si ottengono 61 pagine, con "lei debba" circa 15.400.

Anche se non e' una rilevazione precisa, penso sia indicativa dal punto di vista statistico.


----------



## diddue

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Dalle mie parti lo usiamo spesso nel parlare . In my neck of wood we often use this form in speaking.



Dalle mie no.. ( e pensare che siamo così vicini!) . 
I have never heard "deva". Dall'asilo...all'università !
Comunque se fosse una forma toscana sarebbe segnalato nei dizionari, no?


----------



## MAVERIK

Date un'occhiata qui 
http://www.italian-verbs.com/italian-verbs/conjugation.php?id=3598


----------



## Kleine Hexe

diddue said:
			
		

> Dalle mie no.. ( e pensare che siamo così vicini!) .
> I have never heard "deva". Dall'asilo...all'università !
> Comunque se fosse una forma toscana sarebbe segnalato nei dizionari, no?


 


Anche da noi, "debba".


----------



## Elisa68

Sinceramente l'avrei corretto anche io se avessi letto il thread. Mai sentito "deva" a Roma e dintorni. Credo che non comincerò nemmeno ad usarlo visto che potrebbe essere considerato sbagliato, anche se non lo è.


----------



## Forengi

Haha, questo e' interessante.  Io imparo italiano negli stati uniti e ci insegnano solo usare "deva".  Questo e' la prima volta vedo "debba", pero mi piace questo versione nuove.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Forengi said:
			
		

> Haha, questo e' interessante.  Io imparo italiano negli stati uniti e ci insegnano solo usare "deva".  Questo e' la prima volta vedo "debba", pero mi piace questo versione nuove.



It means your teacher is not Italian, otherwise they'd teach you to use "debba"..


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ragazzi, grazie ai foreri che studiano la nostra lingua si imparano veramente tante cose.
Ho controllato nelle grammatiche in uso nei bienni delle superiori: "che io _deva"_ non viene mai citato. 
Personalmente, non lo avevo mai sentito, tantomeno usato, ma verificandoo sia sul Devoto-Oli sia su Garzanti linguistica è citato.

Da Garzanti linguistica:
*Dovere*

Lat. _debìre_, comp. di _dì_ e _habìre_ 'avere', quindi propr. 'avere da un altro e perciò essergli debitore'   Definizione_v. tr_. [pres. _io dèvo_ o _dèbbo_ (ant. o poet. _dèggio_), _tu dèvi_ (ant. o poet. _dèi_), _egli dève_ (ant. o poet. _dè_, _dèe_, _dèbbe_), _noi dobbiamo_, _voi dovéte_, _essi dèvono_ o _dèbbono_ (ant. o poet. _dèono_, _dènno_, _dèggiono_); fut. _io dovrò ecc_. ; pass. rem. _io dovéi_ o _dovètti_, _tu dovésti ecc_. ; congiunt. pres. _io dèva_ o _dèbba_ (antiq. o poet. _dèggia_), _noi dobbiamo_, _voi dobbiate_, _essi dèvano_ o _dèbbano_ (antiq. o poet. _dèggiano_); cond. pres. _io dovrèi ecc_. ; manca l'imp.; regolari le altre forme dal tema _dov-_. Come verbo indipendente, si coniuga con l'ausiliare _avere_; come verbo servile, con l'ausiliare richiesto dal verbo cui si accompagna (p. e. _ho dovuto studiare_, _sono dovuto andare_), ma con eccezioni, spec. sett. (_ho dovuto andare)_


----------



## Forengi

Veramente i miei professori sono di Italia (so uno e' di Marche).  Penso che la ragione insegnano "deva" sia perche i libri usano questa parola e i professori non vogliono confondere i studenti. Usaro' debba nel mio saggio prossimo.


----------



## Elisa68

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> It means your teacher is not Italian, otherwise they'd teach you to use "debba"..


Paul, veramente Maverick e Winnie sono italiani (Toscana e nord-est) e hanno detto che usano _deva_. Tra l'altro, come abbiamo appreso qui, non è un errore...


----------



## utente

Ciao a tutti-

Grazie a Moody e Paul, che hanno cominciato un argomento d'interesse per me (e, apparentemnte agli altri).

L'ho appena controllato in alcuni libri di testo.  Non ho controllato tutti miei libri, ma tutti che ho provato danno "deva" e "debba".  I libri sono attuali, pubblicato nei 2001, 2000, ASPETTA!  CORREZIONE!

Ho appena controllato un altro, "In Italiano: Grammatica Italiana per Stranieri"  pubblicato a Perugia.  E' l'unico che ha soltanto "debba".  

Non so perchè gli altri diano tutt' e due, e questo libro non dice "deva".  E' un po' curioso che è l'unico scritto tutto in italiano, senza una parola inglese.  (Importa?  Chissà.)  

Non è facile per stranieri sempre imparare l'uso attuale.  Questo foro è una risorsa indispensabile per noi studenti d'italiano.  Spero che sia uguale per gli studenti italiani d'inglese.

--Steven


----------



## MAVERIK

utente said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti-
> 
> Grazie a Moody e Paul, che hanno cominciato un argomento d'interesse per me (e, apparentemnte agli altri).
> 
> L'ho appena controllato in alcuni libri di testo. Non ho controllato tutti miei libri, ma tutti che ho provato danno "deva" e "debba". I libri sono attuali, pubblicato nei 2001, 2000, ASPETTA! CORREZIONE!
> 
> Ho appena controllato un altro, "In Italiano: Grammatica Italiana per Stranieri" pubblicato a Perugia. E' l'unico che ha soltanto "debba".
> 
> Non so perchè gli altri diano tutt' e due, e questo libro non dice "deva". E' un po' curioso che è l'unico scritto tutto in italiano, senza una parola inglese. (Importa? Chissà.)
> 
> Non è facile per stranieri sempre imparare l'uso attuale. Questo foro è una risorsa indispensabile per noi studenti d'italiano. Spero che sia uguale per gli studenti italiani d'inglese.
> 
> --Steven


 
Sicuramente Steven . It is for sure .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Paul, veramente Maverick e Winnie sono italiani (Toscana e nord-est) e hanno detto che usano _deva_. Tra l'altro, come abbiamo appreso qui, non è un errore...


Io non ho detto che sia un errore, ma visto che sembra ormai assodato che "debba" è la forma largamente più diffusa, nel marasma delle migliaia di verbi italiani, regolari e non, io caldeggerei l'uso di "debba" e basta per uno studente straniero che voglia imparare l'Italiano.


----------



## GinoG

Ciao a Tutti,

I just wanted to add my two cents.  

I am studying Italian at Ohio State, and I had a professor from Rome one quarter.  She graded our exam wrong when some of us wrote deva as a form of dovere.  So apparently it is not commonly used in current spoken italian.  However it must have been used in Classical literature at some point, or in some dialect


----------



## utente

Non credevo che "deva" sarebbe stata così polemica!  Per me, è molto interessante.

In fine, siamo d'accordo che tutt' e due vanno bene?  Inoltre, mi sembra che si deva usare la forma più accettata:  debba.

Adesso, non dimenticò mail il congiuntivo di dovere .

--Steven


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Mi hanno detto oggi che"deva" come singolare del presente congiuntivo del verbo"dovere" non va,ma il manuale dice che sia "deva" che" debba" sono corretti,oppure solo "deva" e corretto.Mi sembra che* deva/debba* essere piu attento???Grazie!


----------



## saia

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Mi hanno detto oggi che "deva" come singolare del presente congiuntivo del verbo"dovere" non va, ma il manuale dice che sia "deva" che" debba" sono corretti, oppure solo "deva" é corretto.
> Mi sembra che* deva/debba * essere piu attento???Grazie!


 
La forma corretta è *debba.*


----------



## GavinW

I think you've got a dodgy textbook... I've never seen or heard "deva". As far as I know, only the form "debba" exists. But by all means let's wait for the indigenous brigade.... ;-)


----------



## Poianone

GavinW said:


> But by all means let's wait for the indigenous brigade.... ;-)


The Armata Brancaleone is arriving! I totally agree with Saia and Gavin, "debba" is the right form. "Deva" is sometimes used in oral-informal discussions, but it cannot be used outside this area...


----------



## urizon9

Ciao,Gavin! To begin you should check out online congiugatori(Virgilio etc.)!!!(but maybe everything online is dodgy,I can`t say)


----------



## Poianone

I hoist the white flag: all dictionaries I checked report both deva and debba, so I think that they are both correct...


----------



## oetzi

In effetti, i dizionari danno per corretti forme e termini che erano in uso dai tempi di Petrarca e Cielo d'Alcamo in poi (come in questo caso); questo non significa che siano ancora in uso ai giorni nostri (sempre come in questo caso): ho piu' di 50 anni, e la forma 'deva' non l'ho mai ne' letta ne' sentita, anche se non dubito che possa essere stata in uso nei secoli scorsi ....
Vorrei portare, come esempio estremo di cambio di significato nell'uso, il caso di 'orgasmo', che, nel giro di meno di un decennio (tra i '60 e i '70), ha cambiato completamente di significato nella lingua parlata, e che oggi non conserva praticamente traccia del significato originale.


----------



## urizon9

Grazie a tutti!(saia,GavinW,Poianone,oetzi).I usually check everything out before posting,didn`t do it this time,sorry!D`ora in poi usero`sempre "debba"!Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

L'Accademia della Crusca ci dice:
(...) è più corretto _devo _o _debbo? devono _o _debbono? deva _o _debba? devano o debbano? _Comunque scegliate, state tranquilli; non farete brutta figura. Le forme verbali citate sono, infatti, intercambiabili: potete ricorrere all’una o all’altra senza sbagliare. Le forme _devo, devono, deva, devano _sono più diffuse rispetto alle altre, ma questo non vuol dire che _debbo, debbono, debba, debbano _siano sbagliate (anzi, il congiuntivo _debba _ha ormai preso piede rispetto al concorrente _deva_)_. _[…]


----------



## StefanoT

Visti anche i risultati su google, direi che e' piu' frequente saltare del tutto il congiuntivo che usare "deva". Comunque evidentemente esiste...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Necsus said:


> L'Accademia della Crusca ci dice:
> [...] Le forme _devo, devono, deva, devano _sono più diffuse rispetto alle altre, […]



Altro che più diffuse: mi unisco al coro di quanti affermano di non aver mai udito né letto _deva_ e _devano_ (e tantomeno utilizzato, si capisce). Leggendo questo thread ho imparato che sulla carta è giusto, e me ne farò una ragione. Ma continuerà a suonarmi orrendo...


----------



## Necsus

Penso che anche a me difficilmente potrà capitare di usare 'deva', e in effetti quello che volevo far notare è che alla fine del contributo dalla AdC si dice: "il congiuntivo _debba _ha ormai preso piede rispetto al concorrente _deva_".


----------



## Poianone

A pensarci bene e in tutta sincerità, se dovessi scrivere, opterei per:
_Non penso che tu debba sentirti offeso dalle sue parole_
Ma, se stessi parlando con qualcuno, mi verrebbe più naturale dire:
_Non penso che tu deva sentirti offeso dalle sue parole_
Aggiungo anche che _deva, _come riportato da dizionari e Accademie, non è un regionalismo


----------



## evenso

Verb tables give such alternatives for a number of verbs , usually with no indication as to which is used the most. 
Continuing with dovere, most verb tables for the passato remoto offer the following alternatives:-
Dovei/dovetti
dové/dovette
doverono/dovettero

I'd welcome advice as to which is the most commonly used.
The same is the case for dare
diedi/detti
diede/dette
diedero/dettero
  Advicewould be  very welcome


----------



## pedale

Sono toscano, ma francamente non ho mai sentito dira "deva". Comunque, anche se non è un errore, suona veramente male.


----------



## cavillous

Stimolato dalla discussione ho ripreso in mano la grammatica a cui faccio capo saltuariamente per dirimere qualche dubbio.(Luca Serianni,La grammatica italiana,UTET).
Effetivamente riporta le due forme per il congiuntivo presente: deva/debba e devono/debbano.
Questa forma duale la si ritrova anche all'indicativo presente:
io devo/debbo   loro devono/debbono.

Nel passato si trovano altre forme per il congiuntivo presente:
"_E detto l'ho perché doler ti debbia_" (Dante,Inf. XXIV 151)

Cavillous


----------



## evenso

Could someone address the alternatives for dovere found in the passato remoto please?

Dovei/dovetti
dové/dovette
doverono/dovettero

Which  of the alternatives are those mostly used?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

evenso said:


> Could someone address the alternatives for dovere found in the passato remoto please?
> 
> Dovei/dovetti
> dové/dovette
> doverono/dovettero
> 
> Which  of the alternatives are those mostly used?



There's no answer to your question as well as to any of the following:

Spelt or spelled?
Dreamed or dreamt?
Spit or spat?
Learned or learnt?

..And so on.


----------



## evenso

Paulfromitaly said:


> There's no answer to your question as well as to any of the following:
> 
> Spelt or spelled?
> Dreamed or dreamt?
> Spit or spat?
> Learned or learnt?
> 
> ..And so on.



  Well that would be the answer then, wouldn't it.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

evenso said:


> Well that would be the answer then, wouldn't it.


Put it this way then: it depends on the speaker, on his education level, on his origin, on his age, on the register of the conversation and so on.


----------



## evenso

Paulfromitaly said:


> Put it this way then: it depends on the speaker, on his education level, on his origin, on his age, on the register of the conversation and so on.


 
Thanks Paul. Can I press you a little further?


Formal register, educated professional writing something historical, which would he/she use?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

evenso said:


> Could someone address the alternatives for dovere found in the passato remoto please?
> 
> Dovei/dovetti
> dové/dovette
> doverono/dovettero
> 
> Which  of the alternatives are those mostly used?



There's no difference between these forms. I mean, none of them is more formal than the other one. Still, I think that "dovetti" is slightly more used than "dovei".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

evenso said:


> Thanks Paul. Can I press you a little further?
> 
> 
> Formal register, educated professional writing something historical, which would he/she use?


Maybe dovetti, dovette, dovettero, but we are really close to 50/50.


----------



## evenso

Thanks Paul and Paolo. Your help much appreciated.


----------



## MarX

utente said:


> Non credevo che "deva" sarebbe stata così polemica! Per me, è molto interessante.
> 
> In fine, siamo d'accordo che tutt' e due vanno bene? Inoltre, mi sembra che si deva usare la forma più accettata: debba.
> 
> Adesso, non dimenticò mail il congiuntivo di dovere .
> 
> --Steven


I don't get the use of "dimenticò" here. Do you rather mean "dimenticherò" or "dimentico"?

-MarX-


----------



## novizio

Paulfromitaly said:


> It means your teacher is not Italian, otherwise they'd teach you to use "debba"..


 
WR.com usa entrambi, al memo mostra entrambi.

La mia insegnante è di Milano e usa "deva" (nella aula), e i libri di testo (qua-USA) usano entrambi.

Quando ho seguito un corso alla scuola lingua in italia, hanno usato "deva". Forse, evitare confuzione.

Ma, quando leggendo i libri italiani, vedo sempre "debba" .

Mi sono accorto anche che WR.com mostra "debbo/debbono" nel presente. È "debbo" così comune come "devo"?


----------



## fox71

Ciao Novizio, sicuramente "debbo" non è cosi comune come "devo", sembra più arcaico e/o formale... Ciao


----------



## novizio

Grazie. È interessante che "debbo" non è usato molto, ma "debba" è usato spesso.


----------



## fox71

E' vero, è proprio cosi!


----------



## Odysseus54

Forengi said:


> Veramente i miei professori sono di Italia (so uno e' di Marche).  Penso che la ragione insegnano "deva" sia perche i libri usano questa parola e i professori non vogliono confondere i studenti. Usaro' debba nel mio saggio prossimo.



Sono marchigiano anch'io - l'italiano lo parliamo abbastanza bene, e se e' un insegnante l'avra' anche studiato - e per quello che vale , 'deva' non l'ho mai sentito.  Sounds horrible.

Se ne impara sempre una...


----------



## pebblespebbles

Io uso "deva" correntemente. Uso "debba" quando voglio essere più enfatica. Ma è una questione di gusti. Personalmente ho sempre pensato che la forma più arcaica fosse "debba". Mai sentito usare "debba" dai professori al liceo.
Anyway, to all non-Italian speakers: DEVA e DEBBA are BOTH CORRECT!


----------



## effeundici

pebblespebbles said:


> Io uso "deva" correntemente. Uso "debba" quando voglio essere più enfatica. Ma è una questione di gusti. Personalmente ho sempre pensato che la forma più arcaica fosse "debba". Mai sentito usare "debba" dai professori al liceo.
> Anyway, to all non-Italian speakers: DEVA e DEBBA are BOTH CORRECT!


 
Saranno entrambi corretti ma secondo me più del 50% degli italiani pensa che *deva *sia profondamente sbagliato (io ero tra questi fino a 10 minuti fa)


----------



## pebblespebbles

To be more precise: I probably used "debba" only twice in my life when I was very angry, to give more emphasis to what I was saying. But for sure I never said "che io debba"..I will feel like speaking to Dante Alighieri or Petrarca.
I would never use "debba" in the following sentences (for instance): 
"Non è normale che lui deva andarsene perchè tu non lo vuoi tra i piedi","E' incredibile che io deva sempre compiacerti","Non è detto che tu deva prenderti questa responsabilità".
I thought "debba" was an emphatic form, probably a bit odd, probably used in the centre-south of Italy,(Rome...)?. But I do understand what it means, I know it's Italian. And it's right. If it's more used "debba" or "deva" in the whole Italy, I can't say, even if I've always thought it was "deva"!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me *deva* è un arcaismo, e come tale non può definirsi né giusto né sbagliato.

Stesso discorso per _*doviamo*_.

Si tratta di vocaboli ormai usati da ristrette cerchie di persone, credo della zona di Milano.


----------



## laurentius87

Anche il Devoto-Oli attesta tanto _deva_ quanto _debba_.

Personalmente ho sempre e solo incontrato _debba_, tant'è che avevo un'insegnante alle superiori che diceva _deva_ e strabuzzavamo gli occhi (era una prof con qualche lacuna nei vari settori, diciamo ).

Un veloce spoglio su Google Libri ci consegna, nei testi dal 1970 in poi, *744 che deva e 51.100 che debba*. Come si fa a dire che la prima forma è più diffusa?


----------

